# Filter trip destination is stuck



## EstrellaMoon (4 mo ago)

On Wednesday 09/07/2022 I was driving and set my filter trip destination location for 645pm. Next day Thursday morning I sign on and not receiving requests for Uber x because the filter trip for 645pm is still on. I click on REMOVE DESTINATION and does not remove. I tried changing destination and putting a time for later the same morning and I get ERROR. Uninstalled app, updated app, iPhone updated , restarted etc. Atleast 50 times from Thursday to today. Even downloaded the app on my family’s phone and the destination scheduled from Wednesday 645pm still shows. Been in contact w Uber support since 630am Thursday morning and no reps have been able to assist me. They say all my documents are good I am able to sign on and that they escalated my issue but I have not heard back from any “tech support “ 2 1/2 days since it’s been stuck. Could possibly be the new update ? I had updated app Wednesday morning


----------



## Civicdriver (3 mo ago)

I'm stuck in the same situation. mine says 11 AM all day long.Uber support useless. its been 2 weeks now. i am glad you said you tried installing it on another phone because that was my next move. i guess skip that.
my only move left is going to a factory reset on my phone.. even tho i told Uber what i cant do , change time , delete destination etc. they keep semding me emails >> just delete destination< like i said , useless
I see its been a month. have you had any luck fixing it?

..


----------



## EstrellaMoon (4 mo ago)

Civicdriver said:


> I'm stuck in the same situation. mine says 11 AM all day long.Uber support useless. its been 2 weeks now. i am glad you said you tried installing it on another phone because that was my next move. i guess skip that.
> my only move left is going to a factory reset on my phone.. even tho i told Uber what i cant do , change time , delete destination etc. they keep semding me emails >> just delete destination< like i said , useless
> I see its been a month. have you had any luck fixing it?
> 
> ..


They are useless it’s now end of October. So for me almost 2 months. You’re gonna have to try Lyft or something else. I stopped trying and the other day signed on to see if anything changed .. it’s still stuck. Some type of bug they haven’t fixed I’m guessing


----------



## Civicdriver (3 mo ago)

Have you tried a factory reset on your phone?
If you did please let me know,its not something I am looking forward to.
My other idea is to have Uber delete my account and then apply for a new one.


----------



## Civicdriver (3 mo ago)

Also I wonder if the issue is with a specific phone,I have Samsung S9, whats yours?


----------



## EstrellaMoon (4 mo ago)

Civicdriver said:


> Have you tried a factory reset on your phone?
> If you did please let me know,its not something I am looking forward to.
> My other idea is to have Uber delete my account and then apply for a new one.


No I didn’t factory reset cause I installed app on another phone and same issue. I tried deleting my Uber account and your account stays on file for 7years.


----------



## Civicdriver (3 mo ago)

It looks like this Saturday was an update on Uber and my destination is now gone and I get rides again.
You might wanna check your app. Good luck!


----------

